

Ask HN: Review my startup playwire.com - dlapiduz

We are doing a video hosting solution with a very strong focus on monetization.<p>This is our first public release so if you have suggestions for features they are more than welcome (API is coming soon).
======
jsilver608
I like your idea. The site also looks nice. Do you host these videos yourself?
I can see bandwidth charges getting out of control if you do.

~~~
dlapiduz
Thanks for taking a look. We are using a CDN for the bandwidth otherwise it
would be impossible.

